# Smoked shrimp on pellet grill ideas???



## smokepuppet (Jun 1, 2020)

Just back from the beach to Missouri and brought lots of shrimp.
Any idea how to prepare for a pellet grill??


----------



## sandyut (Jun 1, 2020)

See Jeff's site for a bunch of ideas.  his recipes are solid


----------



## Kevin DeShazo (Jun 1, 2020)

Graces jerk marinade, if you can find it. Makes a tasty shrimp taco or simple steam them with Old Bay, some vinegar, salt, pepper and cayene.


----------



## buzzy (Jun 1, 2020)

Here’s some I’m sure you could adapt for pellet grill.   https://bbqpitboys.com/?s=+Shrimp&post_type=post


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 1, 2020)

You could put them on skewers and "grill" them on the pellet grill. 

Here is another idea that's is a little different I threw together over the weekend. Shrimp, scallops, onion, butter, garlic, white wine, and Cajun seasoning grilled in a CI pan.


----------



## smokepuppet (Jun 2, 2020)

sandyut said:


> See Jeff's site for a bunch of ideas.  his recipes are solid


TY I will!!


----------



## smokepuppet (Jun 2, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> You could put them on skewers and "grill" them on the pellet grill.
> 
> Here is another idea that's is a little different I threw together over the weekend. Shrimp, scallops, onion, butter, garlic, white wine, and Cajun seasoning grilled in a CI pan.
> View attachment 447910
> ...


AWESOME IDEA!!  TY


----------



## smokepuppet (Jun 2, 2020)

buzzy said:


> Here’s some I’m sure you could adapt for pellet grill.   https://bbqpitboys.com/?s=+Shrimp&post_type=post


Thank you so much!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 2, 2020)

This is a great recipe. Making it myself on Thursday...JJ

*Shrimp Fajita Marinade*

1/4C Red Wine Vinegar or Fresh Lime Juice
1/4C Olive Oil
2T Soy Sauce
2T Brown Sugar
1T Chili Powder
1tsp Oregano, Mexican preferred.
1/2tsp Kosher Salt
1/2tsp Black Pepper
3-4 Cloves Garlic, Minced.

Combine all and whisk well. Set aside.
Clean Shrimp and add to marinade.
Marinate 30 minutes and drain Shrimp.
Thread on soaked bamboo skewers.
Smoke at 225 for 30 minutes or Grill as desired till just cooked through.
Makes about 3/4 Cup, enough for 1-2 pounds of Shrimp.
Marinade is Great on Chicken and Beef also. Marinate 8 to 12 hours.


----------



## smokepuppet (Jun 3, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> This is a great recipe. Making it myself on Thursday...JJ
> 
> *Shrimp Fajita Marinade*
> 
> ...


Sounds awesome ty!!


----------

